# Considering 21rs - Have Questions



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Our previous camper was recently totalled in the Mid-west flooding







. We are considering our replacement to be an Outback 21rs. We really like the layout and known Outback quality. One question.....is the rear Queen bed slide out manaul or does it go out with switch via electric or hydraulics?

Does 16,700 sound like a fair price for an '09. (this is NOT an LE)

Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

that is a fair price...given it is brand new.

the side is manual....no motor involved. It is very very very easy to pull out. Don't worry about it at all.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

^^^^^What He Said^^^^^^


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









The 21RS is one of the most popular models in the OB lineup









Our thoughts and prayers go out to all of those who have suffered loses due to the floods

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ts hunter









I just wanted to add.....WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS! 

I know you'll love the 21rs and I do agree that the price you posted sounds quite fair


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

We love ours!!!







Ditto Oregon Camper and CamperAndy the slide is easy and quick!!

Sheila


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

ts_hunter said:


> Our previous camper was recently totalled in the Mid-west flooding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't checked 2009 prices, but I think you can do better given the economy and there may be some good deals on used ones. Since you are in MN might be worth a drive to lakeshore in MI and pick up and they should beat that price. Good luck in your search. Since you are looking at 21RS and we looked at that as well but purchased the 23RS. You give up the bike storage door, but you get extra storage inside, extra sleeping with a queen bed, a window and a changing area behind a curtain. Not sure how many traveling with you or if any of these things matter just wanted to point out if you haven't seen all models. I believe the 21RS is the most popular model. I am very glad we went with the extra space and storage, but there is four of us and a dog traveling. (price of both models is not that different).

Cristy


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

With the 21RS, you can sleep 4 comfortably and 8 in a pinch. Towing with a 1/2 ton is good. We are very glad we bought ours...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our 21RS has been a great trailer, this is our 6th season with it.

Cristy makes some great points about the 23RS. If the 23RS had been available when we bought ours we might have gone that route to get the extra space.

Mike


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

We have had a 21RS for almost 3 years now, and we love it. Great trailer that is both practical and attractive. Your pricing just kills me though. When I bought mine, it was listed at $29,900.00 Cdn. Key part of that is the Canadian price. Shame that there is such a difference in pricing between our two fine countries.

Welcome to Outbackers.com, and we hope that you do choose the OB. You will not regret it.


Cheers.


----------

